

Your 3D printed car will be ready in 44 hours - BillyMaize
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/189512-your-3d-printed-car-will-be-ready-to-drive-in-44-hours

======
JoeAltmaier
I'm dubious of 3D printing. I look at the junk on my desk, and think Which of
these things could a 3D printer make? Try it yourself! The answer is always
None of Them. Mousepad - sorry, neoprene isn't an available material.
Headphones - electronics and soft rubber earpieces - nope. Glassed -
transparent coated lenses - nope. Book - nope, nope, nope. CD in case - forget
it.

------
BillyMaize
I work for the company that is building this 3D printer (Cincinnati
Incorporated). I am only a software guy but if anyone has any questions let me
know and I'll try to answer them!

~~~
bsdshepherd
Had you considered growing one?

[http://www.coroflot.com/LukeJ/Harmon-Splinter-Wooden-
Concept...](http://www.coroflot.com/LukeJ/Harmon-Splinter-Wooden-Concept-Car-
Project)

Congratulations, and good luck with your product.

